# DISCUSS: Best 80's Skyscraper



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Discuss this week's topic here.


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

BOC in HK



next subject...


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Jasonhouse said:


> BOC in HK
> 
> 
> 
> next subject...


+1


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Wasn't Bank of China completed in 1990? Thats what Emporis says.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

The Bank of China was structurally topped out in 1988, but was completed in March of 1990, according to the Pei Cobb Freed website, the architects of the tower. Actual planning of the tower began in late 1982.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

The Williams Tower in Houston #1
BOC #2
WFP in Houston #3


----------



## SHORTY (Sep 13, 2002)

Bank of Nova Scotia Toronto!


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

^ That is a very nice one too!


----------



## EAT my SHORTS!!!!!! (Feb 5, 2005)

boc
boa miami


----------



## hala (Jul 18, 2004)

boc for sure


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

BOFA Seattle


----------



## superskyline (Mar 1, 2005)

One Liberty Place in Philadelphia!!


























For more info and pics go to http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=117928

My #2 would be Bank of America Tower in Seatle


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Scotia Plaza, Toronto


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Bank Of China in HK


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

BoC is 90's.


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

My house (ca. 1986), but seriously BOC is a great building and is hard to beat.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I really like the *Lippo Centre* :


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

scotiabank in toronto is very nice, i also like bank of america in seattle. is that the columbia seafirst center


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

Bank of america of seattle without any doubt


----------



## DBR96A (Feb 28, 2006)

*PPG Place, Pittsburgh (1983).*


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

One Liberty Place.


----------



## Anton (Oct 4, 2002)

Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank, Hong Kong









^^(from the Institute of Structural Engineers)









^^(Source)









^^(Source)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong building is a classic scraper in HK and it's still post modern even to this day. 

But I prefer The US Bank Tower in Los Angeles as the best for this decade. It defined LA's skyline and put the city on the skyline map!

*US Bank Tower (Downtown Los Angeles)*


----------



## choyak (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes The US Bank aka LibraryTower is pretty good. Another Pei Cobb Freed masterpiece
HSBC in Hong Kong is also amazingly unique. I remember that the steel was actually produced in Scotland??????


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Bank of Cina and Bank of America in Seattle.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

PPG caught my eye and is quite an innovative design :


----------



## Am/Ro (Sep 15, 2006)

*Mooiste wolkenkrabber is.....*

Absoluut the international finance centre in hongkong


----------



## iahcgnoht (Apr 11, 2006)

baiyoke tower(1987) : bangkok.the best of colour full in 80's :lol:...

















the baiyoke 1 and 2


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

*Lip Stick Biulding NY*

I don't have a picture of my favorite 1980's Skyscraper. But it is in New York City, 53rd at Third. I call it the Lip Stick Building, it was completed in 1985, designed by Philip Johnson.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

CrazyDave said:


> I don't have a picture of my favorite 1980's Skyscraper. But it is in New York City, 53rd at Third. I call it the Lip Stick Building, it was completed in 1985, designed by Philip Johnson.


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bank of China and HSBC. You gotta love HK!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Am/Ro said:


> Absoluut the international finance centre in hongkong


Completed 2002.

This might seem nationalistic, patriotic, biased, whatever the word is...but HK takes top 3 for me here:

1. Bank of China
2. HSBC
3. Lippo

If we're counting BoC as 90s, then the US Bank Tower in LA comes 3rd.


----------



## kweenie (Feb 26, 2008)

cityspire center (NYC)
bank of china (HK)
sony tower (NYC)


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I consider BOC to be 1990s, because that was when it was completed. I would say one of if not the best 90's skyscraper


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

1- AT&T Building - New York
2- Bank of America Center - Houston
3- Lippo Center - Hongkong


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Scotia Plaza, Toronto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathancastellino/3404719823/sizes/l/

























Courtesy of tomms


----------



## po-boy (Jan 11, 2010)

Many people have mentioned Bank of China. I agree that is a wonderful building (one of my all-time favorites), but it was completed in 1990, so that is the best 90's Skyscraper, not the best 80's.

My votes for best of the 1980's:
1. Lippo Centre in Hong Kong (designed by Auburn University grad Paul Rudolph)
2. One Liberty Place in Philly
3. Williams Tower in Houston


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

best 90s skysraper: BOC - HK. but of the 80s:

#1 one liberty place (philadelphia), it's a real beauty...
#2 bank of nova scotia (TO)
#3 US bank tower (LA)
#4 lippo center (HK)
#5 bank of america (seattle)


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

One Liberty Place, Philadelphia.


----------



## I.H.U (Oct 6, 2012)

Bank Of America Center Houston is the best!










...or One Atlantic Center!


----------

